# Hi



## ginger42 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this site, I have done 3 cycles of clomid and 3 cycles of gonadotrophins with 1 cycle showing 1 follicle and having hcg injection with BFN.  

Am now going down the line of IVF and waiting for my fertility clinic ti send a letter to my GP and then they can refer me for IVF.

Just wanted to say hello


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey

Just wanted to welcome you to the site...really sorry to hear about your BFN x and wanted to wish you luck with the IVF. Which clinic are you at? (if you dont mind me asking).

Nat x


----------



## ginger42 (Oct 12, 2011)

All tx upto now have been at Stepping Hill Hospital Stockport and now hopefully being referred to St Mary's in Manchester x


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh how strange, my sister lives in hazel grove and her children were born at stepping hill and we are originally from Manchester so we were both born in St Mary's. x

I too am having Ivf and have my first appointment on friday, hoping to start before xmas. Have they given any time scales? xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello girls, I am too having IVF, my consultation is on the 31st this month and ben told all should happen during xmas.. very exciting thought.
I am not around your area, I am in Buckinghamshire but just thought I say hello  
Both my tubes are blocked so only way forward is IVF. Keeping my hopes up as healthy, 30yr, ovulate every month, reg period so fingers crossed. Doing this privately as NHS takes for ever it seems. Having blood test, HIV and all done at GP next week just to at least save some money (just that is just so expensive)
Hear for a chat when eva 
big hugs

xx
jelly


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Jelly

I am now in Kent lol, I have lived here now for about 5 years. Both of my tubes are blocked too so its ivf for us too. I take it you have had a lap and dye then?

Good luck for the 31st hun

Nat xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Nat - yes, 3weeks ago I had 2 cysts removed from my ovaries. Did this privately and told doc that we been trying for a baby for a while so she decided to do the dye while removing cysts. My cysts are not the cause, its def the tubes and they are completely and utterly blocked. Hard to take in, but life goes on and you just need to try and focus on the good stuff.. like getting started on IVF, sorting out all the tests.... does make you feel a bit better every day, knowing you are getting closer, even tho very hard emotionally. But girls, one day we will all be holding our own baby in our arms. 
hear anytime you feeling low or happy  
xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

keep writing *hear* instead of HERE! hehe lol (over 30 and still cant spell lol)
xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

lol i knew what you meant...I had two lap and dyes too...the first one they told me i had blocked tubes and the second one they told me i had hydrosalpinx fluid and a puncture too!!! and if that wasn't bad enough i left the hospital sobbing switched my phone on to ring my mum and she was crying and told me my gran had died that morning!! so was in total turmoil.

But as you say life goes on and everyday i/we are all one step closer to our babies.

Nat xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

how awful! I am so sorry to hear that  
big hugs to you. You ok now? feeling ok with the whole IVF thing? My doc told me she could see *some* fluid in my tubes, but the way she spoke to me it sounded like she wasnt really worried about it. Have you had yours clipped then or?
Bet you looking forward to Friday, you going privately or thru NHS? do you think you will be able to start injections there and then? close to your 21 days cycle?
xxxxx


----------



## ginger42 (Oct 12, 2011)

How weird Nat, I dont live far from Hazel Grove!

GP said when they receive letter with recent treatments from fertility clinic, go in for an appointment to discuss and then they can refer me, not sure of timescales yet as dont know about waiting lists, but i'm hoping before Christmas.  I've been trying for over 3 years now so a couple of months I can live with and I dont know about you but it is sometimes a relief having a break with nothing to think about for a while (as long as its a short while!)


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

hello Ginger42.. you ok? can I ask if you are doing this through NHS or paying for it privately?
xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey Ladies

Jelly - Yeh kinda hun, i dont think i have really come up for air yet, but just keep reminding myself there are people worse off than me x No they didnt want to clip them they wanted to remove them, i was booked in for the 6th of June but i just couldn't go through with it so we decided to have a cycle with the tubes first at least that way i can say i tried it all ways. I am NHS funded hun...they have said to "fresh" cycles and 1 frozen. I am really hoping we can start before Xmas...im due on on the 20th of October and again on the 23rd of November so just hoping at the min.

Ginger - yeh I know what you mean about being a relief. Hope come through soon for you hun xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Let me know how Friday goes for you and hope you get moving very quickly   when I see my doc, I will prob be around 14daysinto my cycle and they tell you that you start on day 21.. however, dont think I will be able to start until month after as first meeting now is for paperwork, looking at bloodtests reports and so on.. but you never know lol. Know what you mean tho, just want to get it over and done with 

I really need to calm it down on the wine tho lol.... cant help it, nothing better than a glass of wine with dins in the evening eekkkkk lol
xxxxx


----------



## ginger42 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good luck to you both for this week x x


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks hun, will let you know how i get on. lol i have stopped drinking now, summer killed me to be honest just had to imagine myself in the beer garden lol xxx 

Ginger - thanks hun xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Jelly

What day did you say you were seeing doc?? xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Nat - we can both give each other support on the non drinking then   and yes, good luck on Fri and hope you get some good news re timing and so on. Have you had all your bloods done and so on I take it.. so its just a question on waiting for a slot   ??
My man has his sperm test just before the 31st.. not worried about it all tho... his bro announced a while ago that they are expecting - twins! happy for them.. altho a bit sad for myself lol. They got pregnant after trying for only 2months!!!! we havent told anyone about us and IVF.. will do once it happens but dont need the stress of everyone knowing and asking at mo
xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

nat - I am seeing GP Tuesday for blood tests and the rest of it.. then seeing my private doc on the 31st this month to get things started  
xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Jelly - yeah defo x yeh had all bloods, scans probes lol so just waiting...my fella had his sperm done on the 30th so will get those on friday.  I really understand what your saying about your inlaws and it is a happy time for them but its still like a slap in the face...my fellas bro told us in july they were expecting (we were last to know) but she lost it and then she fell pregnant two weeks later!!! she had an eptopic i was really gutted for them ...they already have a 3 year old and this is going to sound harsh but since they found out about the ivf it just feels like they are breaking their backs to get pregnant...i know that is selfish to say and i do feel for them o felt they were trying to steal my thunder and i wasn't even pregnant  but that's just how i felt....i must sound like a real nut!!! lol xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Nat - you are perfectly normal going through all those feelings and I completely and utterly understand!! This is why we are not telling ppl yet, I do not want to feel like that or for ppl to feel sorry for me or even worse, ppl asking when, how did it go, whats next aaarrggghhhhh! Its really hard isnt it   but this is what this site is all about, and you end up meeting and chatting to ppl in the same situation. OMG - what if we end up doing our cycle togetha   the 2ww ..  
xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Jelly - I really hope we do end up doing the cycle at the same time that would be great to have someone at the same stage x i think it must of been really hard for them to tell us on the flip side...they rang us up and told us and then said it'll be your turn soon enough! well i did see red then and was glad that we weren't in front of them because i think my face would of said it all lol but onward and upwards.

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

That would be great, wouldnt it   
Know what you mean, so hard as it does make you feel awful inside for thinking why them and not me .. but its life and life is hard at times! Chin up.. it will be us one day too  
Let me know how is goes friday petal ok, email me if you feeling nervous tomorrow, but you be just fine  
xxxxxx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

ginger42! FF is a lifeline for those seeking support, information and friendship whilst going through fertility issues. Fellow FF members are fantastic pressure valves when family, friends, doctors and partners often just don't "get" what you're going through. It has held my hand throughout treatment and I've made some great friends and gained a vast amount of knowledge, both of which are key factors in at least maintaining some level of sanity!

I'm sorry to hear of your BFNs, must have been tough times to go through.    I hope you get your letter through very soon so that you can get cracking with the IVF.

Have a look around the site, post wherever you like, and make yourself at home. Whatever your circumstances, there will be someone who is going through a similar situation and who can offer support and information - as you've already seen with the lovely women who've come on already to share their stories.

I've added some links which you may find helpful:

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~ *CLICK HERE

(This is a breakdown of the procedure of IVF which is the same as ICSI up until the point of fertilization, With ICSI the embryologist injects one good sperm into one good egg, and repeats until all are used. So it gives them a helping hand, with IVF the eggs and sperm are left to fertilize by themselves)

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complementary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *International/Regional boards*. This is especially useful for finding people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

*What Every New Member Needs to Know ~ *CLICK HERE

*Site Guidelines ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our Volunteers for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

Post here with any more questions, or on any other part of the site - there will be lovely people ready to offer friendship, hugs and support to keep you going through the ups and downs and you'll quickly feel at home.

Good luck, I hope things get moving soon, and I look forward to reading good news from you in the coming months.   

Martha X

PS, good luck to Jelly and Natalie too - you probably already know but here's a link you might be interested in very soon:

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks VEC - times certainly stops when you want to just get on with it  
lots of hugs
x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Too blooming right, but your time sounds like it is edging closer, and before you know it, you'll be counting down the days to a BFP!


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hope so for sure   roll on 31st Oct and get started  
x


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

Good Morning Ladies...

How are you all today?

VEC - Thanks will take a look at that xx

Jelly - Thank-you hun, I am feeling a little apprehensive today but hopefully i will beaming tomorrow!! 

Hope everyone is having a lovely day.

Nat xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Nat - bet you are, but you will feel so much better after. Hope you get some good news and get started  
What time is your appointment?
x


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello hun, its at 11am xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Nat, will be thinking of you  
Trying to drink 2l of water daily now.. OMG, I am going to the loo very 5min hehehe
x


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks hun, i bet you are lol   x


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

so boring being healthy lol
been so nice today, and was thinking of wine hehe, thats me for you but had water instead  
x


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

I know lol I haven't done anything really today just got my clothes ready and ironed for tomorrow lol how sad xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

hehe.. I havent done much either so dont feel bad lol. Think got a cold coming urk
bet from stress of all this lol
x


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

Probably is hun, there was no point me trying to do anything wouldn't of been able to concentrate anyway lol trying to thing of something healthy yet appetizing for dinner if there is such a thing lol xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

home made lentil soup for me, boring but nice   trying to stay away from cards.. makes me feel so bloated urk
Do you work? I am a ehh home lady   got made redundant over a year ago and decided never to go back to work again lol
x


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

mmm sounds nice actually, not sure my oh would be too convinced though lol No im not working at the minute, I am at university but have deferred whilst going through the IVF process then hopefully will be able to go back and qualify xxx What did you do before you lost your job? xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

I worked as a PA in London, liked it but very stressful.... they wanted me back after 2weeks but told them where to stick it hehe. How can you do that to someone, get rid and then think oh no, soz, made a mistake.. took it really hard at the time so... me and man decided I would take some time off.. and well, never looked for a job again. Suppose I am pretty lucky that we have enough money for me not to have to work. Love doing my things daily, do whatever I want   and he is lucky too really, he gets everything done for him at home, all food served on silver platters hahaha
x
what was you studying petal?
x
think when we both start the IVF we will prob go crazy being at home during the 2 weeks wait   nothing else to think about eekkkk
x


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

yeah that is really harsh! dont blame you hun telling them too stick it! x

Im was studying adult nursing but i really wanted to do midwifery so when i go back i want to change course and do what i originally wanted to do... i just thought with the circumstance i might find it really difficult especially on placement so will just have too see how the ivf pans out and take it from there really xxx

yeah 2ww will be a nightmare but hopefully we will have bfps and one day be holding our little ones xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

understand that. Hard enough to hear or see pregnant girls as it is at mo....

I am going home to my family in Sweden next Thursday for a long weekend, just to take my mind of things  
x


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

yeah x well hope you have a lovely time hun, will be nice to see your family i bet xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

For sure  
let me know how it goes tomorrow for you, if you want that is....
always here for a chat   have a good evening
xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah of course i will hun...should get back in the afternoon so will drop you a line when i get in hun. hope you have a lovely evening to xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Nat - you ok petal? Did you get anywhere at docs?  
x been thinking of you
x


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey hun, just got home...appointment went well, we met the consultant and she was lovely we have our chat and plan in 12days time so we will get our dates to start the cycle then. Hopin we can get in b4 xmas now. My dh got a fantastic s/a result so he is very pleased   . So both very happy 2day. X How are you hun? X x x


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

petal, that is great news   so do you know for sure what day you will actually start tablets, injections or whatever?? or just waiting for 12 days to hear when you can start?

I am good ta, time is going very slow.. can it be 31st already please hehe
xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

lol i know hun it does drag x yeah we will find out on that day what day we will start tabs and injections on its such a relief but il b counting dwn again lol x x x


----------



## ginger42 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry I've been working not been on for a while.  Nat thats great news x


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

hey ginge 42, thanks hun how have you been? X x


----------



## ginger42 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi, a bit down yesterday but ok today thanks


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi girls, just wanted to wish you both a good weekend. Nice and sunny out  
had a bit of a low day myself yesterday, but a new day today! Waiting to come on, the later the better methinks as hoping when I see doc on the 31st he might say we can start straight away, not having to wait another month for a new cycle.. doubt it will happen that quickly, or that I am that lucky, but still, fingers crossed lol.
Speak soon
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

Hiya Ladies

Jelly - hey hun are you Ok ? sorry I wasn't on much yesterday had family come round so they were talking the ear off me lol are you feeling better today xxx

Ginger42 - How are you feeling today hunni? xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

I am better today - well got a terrible hangover! (soz, went for the bottle yesterday as had an awful day)
To make a long story short, married but going through divorce (live with my new partner, and been with him for over 2years) had divorce papers through yesterday and judge saying he is not happy, and wont give me a divorce just yet! eeekkkk.... so need to get a solicitor now to sort. That and thinking aot of IVF yesterday just freaked me out.
Dont be silly... I wasnt on here much either   I was mostly crying and drinking hahahaha
xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh no hun, how rubbish! If you dont mind me asking did you file for divorce?  really sorry that you felt so crappy hun.I think these judges are really outta order especially when you are going through such a stressful  time already xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

yep, I filed for divorce, its ok tho, me and ex are in such good terms but yes, just hard going thru this at the same time as ivf
better today tho, new start and all that


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

Well that's something aint it x yep new day fresh start lol xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

and no more drinking.. cant believe how awful I feel today - my head is very very sore!
xxx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hello you lovely lot!

It's great to see that you're making friends on here, particularly as you will all be starting at more or less the same. However, as this is the Introductions area, we try to discourage chat threads from starting, as there is a high turnover of newbies joining who need our help to search the site for advice and support. Once the Volunteers have left relevant links, we like to encourage you to pop into other areas and make new friends in similar situations to yourselves.

It's nice that you wish to keep in touch, so please have a look at the waiting to start area, join in so you can stay in contact or given you are having treatment in the near future then look in the cycle buddies boards

*Waiting to start/TTC ~ *CLICK HERE

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

Don't forget that you can send PMs to each other by clicking on their name on the left hand side.

Take care and I wish you all luck and babydust xx


----------

